# Bioinductive Implant reimbursement in ASC



## gsteeves (Nov 15, 2017)

Good Afternoon,

Has anyone had success in being reimbursed for a bioinductive implant for arthroscopic partial thickness rotator cuff repairs in an ASC?  I am talking about the actual implant cost.

I appreciate your help.

Thank you,

Gail Steeves, CPC, COSC


----------

